# HP pre-programmed failure date of unofficial/ non-HP ink



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Investigation of an online printer ink retailer shows that HP has programmed a date in its printer firmware on which unofficial non-HP cartridges would fail. Thousands of HP printers around the world started to show error messages on the same day, the 13th of September 2016.


More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow. What a jerk move from HP... You'd think they'd at least give some kind of notice.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Some repercussions on this:


What HP Must Do to Make Amends for Its Self-Destructing Printers


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It'll be interesting to hear if they actually do anything...


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Curiouser and curiouser....


HP will disable "security" feature this time but makes no promises about future.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Okay, after this I'll quit....:up:


HP Issues Flimsy Mea Culpa For Recent Printer Cartridge DRM Idiocy


----------

